# Job market situation esp mining



## filipinacpa (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all, just wanted to share this and probably ask for your advice as well. 
I wonder how bad the mining job market now in Australia?

My Aussie boyfriend has been unemployed for 3 months now. He was included in the lay off done in his previous company. He is working as heavy duty diesel mechanic. He has been invited already for few interviews but no job vacancies at the moment for him. This is really breaking him down already and I feel worried for him. Don't know what else to do either. He's been working for 8 years now. He got a license also an apprenticeship certificate I suppose.

How bad it is to get a job now in the mining industry? Should he consider doing city jobs first? Which I guess is a better option since that is way better than nothing at all.


----------



## godsgift (Aug 11, 2013)

filipinacpa said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share this and probably ask for your advice as well.
> I wonder how bad the mining job market now in Australia?
> 
> My Aussie boyfriend has been unemployed for 3 months now. He was included in the lay off done in his previous company. He is working as heavy duty diesel mechanic. He has been invited already for few interviews but no job vacancies at the moment for him. This is really breaking him down already and I feel worried for him. Don't know what else to do either. He's been working for 8 years now. He got a license also an apprenticeship certificate I suppose.
> ...


Hello filipinacpa,

I was talking to my fiance last week about job in australia and he mentioned that if you have mining experienced it wi be easy for you to have a job in mining industry in perth. He said that mining industry in perth is doing good.

God bless you and your boyfriend i hope soon he find a good job!

Godsgift


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello kabayan. Obviously mining is down. Find another work is the best option.


----------



## godsgift (Aug 11, 2013)

bmacavanza said:


> Hello kabayan. Obviously mining is down. Find another work is the best option.


Hello kabayan, obviously my fiance gave me wrong information about mining lol. Where do you stay in perth? My fiance is from perth!


----------



## filipinacpa (Aug 13, 2013)

bmacavanza said:


> Hello kabayan. Obviously mining is down. Find another work is the best option.


Yeah I bet too. But he really want this FIFO job instead of doing office job or city jobs. Jeez! Hopefully he would get to work on the city for the meantime while waiting for the mining industry to get back to normal.

Thanks!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, i suggest that he could transfer himself to queensland. Heard that there's plenty of mining jobs now going on.
Few of my friends who were mining engineers are jobless now. Another group who still trembling of losing their job soon. No project at all and everyone is sitting there doing nothing just feeling stress out


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in the oil exploration industry and recently advertised for a heavy diesel fitter and electrician , received over 1100 applications and most were from people in the mining industry.
So I guess that mining isn't going so well at the moment.


----------



## filipinacpa (Aug 13, 2013)

nemesis said:


> Well, i suggest that he could transfer himself to queensland. Heard that there's plenty of mining jobs now going on.
> Few of my friends who were mining engineers are jobless now. Another group who still trembling of losing their job soon. No project at all and everyone is sitting there doing nothing just feeling stress out


Hi, this sounds good. I might suggest this to him. Can it still be in a FIFO if he would go back to Perth from Queensland on his week off? Thank you so much!

I am really worried about him as he's starting to be stressed in finding a work.


----------



## filipinacpa (Aug 13, 2013)

iduno said:


> I'm in the oil exploration industry and recently advertised for a heavy diesel fitter and electrician , received over 1100 applications and most were from people in the mining industry.
> So I guess that mining isn't going so well at the moment.


Hi, exactly!! My boyfriend's previous workmates are now also being laid off this year. So most probably mining industry is really down at the moment. Sigh hopefully this will not take that long to go back to normal


----------

